# Is this for real.



## DEFENDER01 (31 May 2015)

Is this for real.
Doesn't even have disk brakes.
Or more to the point is it actually legal. 
http://www.gumtree.com/p/other-motorbikes-scooters/85cc-engine-on-a-carrera-pushbike/1118747367


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2015)

No longer listed


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2015)

There are loads of em available
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silver-Moto...e-80cc-2-Stroke-Cycle-Motor-Kit-/161710478080


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2015)

I saw a push bike with an engine on it t'other week in Syston


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2015)

Bit different to the old French offering


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 May 2015)

For real? Yes, probably.

Legal? Almost certainly not (in the UK at least).


----------



## TheDoctor (31 May 2015)

I know someone who has a 2 stroke engine cobbled onto an MTB.
It's fun, but utterly illegal, and no chance of ever getting an MOT.
Wouldn't touch it with the proverbial...


----------



## DEFENDER01 (31 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> No longer listed


What someone actually bought it.


----------



## e-rider (1 Jun 2015)

9 sold in 24 hours from one seller on ebay

if it was legal I'd buy one - less than £100 for the kit - bargain


----------



## sidevalve (1 Jun 2015)

Not legal in UK - you create a moped and must follow all the rules and regs that involves. Most are even oversize engines to be classed as a moped.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jun 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Bit different to the old French offering


It is a Solex. When I was a kid, I used to ride one. It goes on for ever with just a drop of petrol. Top speed was about 20 miles an hour and you had to pedal to help it go up hills. When I was in Annecy last week, I saw loads, updated , more modern design of course. Ah, t hat brings back happy memories.


----------

